# Human Herpes Virus 6 (HHV-6) as a possible viral cause of ME/CFIDS



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Very interesting information posted to the Co-Cure list!


> quote: Several studies demonstrate HHV6 in the blood of a greatpercentage of ME/CFS patients by PCR testing.Some scientists see HHV-6 as one of the triggers for ME/CFS,others as a reactivation (like EBV) because of ME/CFS.Anyhow the study below, im which HHV6 infection appears toproduce an inflammatory disorder in the central nervous system,is of great interest....Reuters - Health Mon Oct 20, 5:32 PM ETWASHINGTON (Reuters) - Little monkeys called marmosetsmay help scientists discover whether viruses cause multiplesclerosis, researchers reported on Monday.They said the animals developed a disease similar to MS inhumans after being infected with a common herpes virus, one ofseveral suspected of causing the debilitating illness."In the infected marmosets, HHV6 infection appears to producean inflammatory disorder in the central nervous system almostidentical to MS in humans," Dr. Claude Genain of the Universityof California San Francisco, who led the study, said in astatement.Multiple sclerosis, which affects an estimated 1 million peopleworldwide, is considered to be an autoimmune disease, causedwhen the body mistakenly attacks healthy nerve cells.Its symptoms vary but it can cause weakness and paralysis.Many experts believe that somehow a virus triggers themistaken immune system reaction that causes MS."Because common viruses such as measles, varicella zoster(chicken pox), Epstein-Barr and others infect virtually everyoneduring their childhood without adverse consequences, it isdifficult to prove a relationship between these viruses and MS,"said Genain.Having an animal model of the disease could help sort outpossible causes, Genain told a meeting of the AmericanNeurological Association in San Francisco."This is an unprecedented opportunity to understand howinfection with a common human virus could lead to MS in amodel system that resembles young humans," said Genain.Marmosets can develop an MS-like illness called experimentalallergic encephalomyelitis.Genain's team found that HHV6, one of several herpes virusesthat infect people, causes this encephalomyelitis in the monkeys.HHV6 infects human immune cells known as T lymphocytes. Itmay cause childhood roseola or exanthem subitum, which canbe marked by fever and a distinct rash.It is also suspected as a possible cause of chronic fatiguesyndrome.Copyright ï¿½ 2003 Reuters Limited.





> quote:See for example Help ME Circle, 22 October 2003: "HHV-6 andimmune suppression" for a short summery at Co-Cure: http://listserv.nodak.edu/scripts/wa.exe?A...re&F=&S=&P=6018


Have any of you ME/CFIDSer's had your levels checked? If so, what were the results? My doctor has checked all those levels, and I have highly elevated levels of HHV-5 and HHV-6. (HHV-5 is commonly called "Mono" or "Glandular Fever") In the study it mentioned anti-viral therapy as a possible aid in patients whose ME/CFIDS has been triggered or worsened by viral infection. I think this really reinforces a lot of our "gut feelings". How can something that feels liks a really bad flu NOT be related to viral infections?!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Mrs. M.,I have heard about this in the past. I mentioned it to one doctor but he didn't seem at all interested in testing for it, so I just dropped it. I probably should try another doctor and push the point further. This would be another indicating factor that would make the diagnosis of CFS/ME/FMS more credible. (I am still including the FMS because it is my "diagnosis." I also believe I might have seen this in the fibro newsletter).


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Interesting MrsM, thanks for posting. This ties in with RNaseL (anti-viral) dysfunction which I find interesting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2003)

I never had that particular Herpes infection, but I had the chicken pox virus which is also in the Herpes family.Makes ya wonder.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I've never had them checked, since I don't have a GP that's very interested in anything "new" about Fibro. But I think I'm going to ask him about it the next time I have to go in.Better yet, if I end up going to see a Rheumatologist, I'll ask him about it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Bump for Miasue


----------



## 19696 (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for bumping this!!!!!Now, would you say that all CF/ME sufferers have elevated HH-6 levels. I have not been tested yet. What if I didn't have elevated levels, would that indicate that CF/ME is a misdiagnosis?Thanksmiasue


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

The simple, short answer is "no".HHV-6 is only being studied as a _possible_ cause of ME/CFS. It's just a theory some researchers are looking at.As of now, there is no known cause of ME/CFS. In fact, some researchers have found that a large portion of the general public (healthy folks) also have elevated HHV-6 levels, but are not ill. So, don't put too much stock into it, it's just a theory. (Although, it is a VERY plausible theory, and one I hope they will continue to research...I think at least they're headed in the right direction with it.)


----------

